# Possible tank mates for a single male betta, most likely veil tail?



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

So, most likely, I will be getting a new betta tomorrow.

Normally this would be a joyous occasion, but seeing as its ecause my other bettas died, it's bittersweet.

Anyways, not to dwell, they are I'm that million gallon tank in the sky.

So, I was wondering what kinda of tank mates, if any I could house with a male betta in a 2.5 gal [probbably upgrading to a 5 gal soon]?
I do have a few ramshorns, but how about shrimp? Other smaller fish maybe? 
What about those aquatic frogs I've seen so much? 

I mean it's not necessary to have a tank mate but it'd be nice!


----------



## LucasTheFisher (Dec 19, 2011)

Hmmm, I'm not a Betta expert since I only had 2 Bettas in my life but based from my limited knowledge, housing a tankmate for a betta in a 2.5 gallon is pretty hard. 

I think the best possibility is the Ghost Shrimp. But its also risky, since a 2.5 gallon is the basic minimum for a Betta.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Unless you have dense plant cover I'd rule out shrimp. IME they get munched on eventually.

Normally I would suggest a small snail like a nerite but since you already have Rams I think its best if you wait until you upgrade.

Any fish tankmates that can be kept with bettas are also best in groups (your community fishes like tetras, cories, etc) so honestly to have fish tank mates you really need to upgrade to a 10 gallon. 

In a 5 gallon you could maybe do a mystery snail or some shrimp (with enough cover).

I don't advocate keeping african dwarf frogs with Bettas or any other fish really because they are prone to being bullied by the fish and not getting enough to eat. They are wonderfull in a species only tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I like using ghost shimp as tank mates, if they live they're fun to see if not they're tasty snacks. They're only a few cents each if they do get munched and easily replaced. But i believe they need decet flowing water so you need a filter set up? I don't use a filter, my tanks aren't cycled, and in my eperiance they have just passed away on me(no fish with them)...granted they were from walmart so I can't say i expected much...

Always remeber to QT new tank mates and plants first though, for about a week. You don't want to introduce anything nasty to your betta.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you guys!
I cant wait to get my new betta, and maybe a few shrimps...I might keep them in a seperate bowl, and put one in, see what happens, and if its okay, then add them, if not, have a shrimp bowl!
Do they reproduce?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Ghost shrimp do reproduce but the fry are hard to raise. If you want shrimp that are super easy to breed, look for red cherry shrimp. They are very pretty too.  As long as you have places for them to hide (java moss is no work at all to keep and hides your shrimp well) they should reproduce fast enough to counteract your betta eating them.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Do crystal shrimp [ the red and clear banded ones] do the same?
My LFS only has algea eating ones, and you can barely see them!
They should be able to order them for me, but i want to dedice on a breed before i order.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

And shrimp and ramshorns? do they get along?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't put shrimp and snails in such a small tank. I have one ramshorn in my 2.65g with Nixon and he's some dirty. Every 100% water change, the water is peppered with tiny snail poop. I'd choose one or the other honestly


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Are shrimps dirty?
Ive never kept them before!
Why I want to know, is that, when I upgrade all my tanks, I was thinking of combining snails and shrimp in my 2.5 gal?
Would the shrimp bite them? Or would the snails dissolve them? 

And i wouldent let the tank get too populated, I have koi that will happily munch on either one!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Shrimp have tiny bioloads so I would go with shrimp if you have enough cover.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

It's the fact that snails have large bioloads (ammonia and feces) and can over populate a tank in a hurry. 2.5g is great for one Betta and possibly one small snail. But if you have 1 Betta and say.... 3 snails? That's like having 4 fish in a 2.5g tank. Then add a few shrimp on top of that, and your way overpopulating your tank. I would say a Betta and a small snail, or Betta and shrimp with lots of places for the shrimp to hide


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

That makes sense...I think Im going to order just the shrimp, and get some new plants..What kinds of shrimp would you guys reccomend?
are red cherries really the easiest?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Ramshorns don't have very high bioloads. If they did the 50 or so I have in my 10 gallon would have my ammonia off the charts. Apple snails have high bioloads but snails like MTS, Rams, Nerites, etc have relatively low bioload... however with snails it depends on whether you are over feeding or not.

To answer the OP's question, no, snails and shrimp will not have any issues if you put them together. They'll just leave each other alone. A well planted (almost full of plants) 2.5 gallon tank could easily support about 10 ghost or Red Cherry Shrimp adults and 3-4 Ramshorn snails. Just make sure you're regularly taking out babies so the tank doesn't become over populated. Weekly 50% water changes will keep your water quality good IME as long as you are feeding sparingly (every other day to every 3 days).

However, until you upgrade and remove the betta I would keep the stocking level where it is, just the snails. Even with java moss a 2.5 gallon isn't much of a foot print for shrimp to hide in.

RCS are easy to care for, however their red coloration makes them subject to predation because they stand out easily (especially if you have dark colored substrate). Ghost shrimp (IME) tend to last better against bettas. Also ghosties get a bit bigger so it's harder for the betta to eat the adults.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> Ramshorns don't have very high bioloads. If they did the 50 or so I have in my 10 gallon would have my ammonia off the charts. Apple snails have high bioloads but snails like MTS, Rams, Nerites, etc have relatively low bioload... however with snails it depends on whether you are over feeding or not.
> 
> To answer the OP's question, no, snails and shrimp will not have any issues if you put them together. They'll just leave each other alone. A well planted (almost full of plants) 2.5 gallon tank could easily support about 10 ghost or Red Cherry Shrimp adults and 3-4 Ramshorn snails. Just make sure you're regularly taking out babies so the tank doesn't become over populated. Weekly 50% water changes will keep your water quality good IME as long as you are feeding sparingly (every other day to every 3 days).
> 
> ...


 Thank you for answering my question!

Well, I already have a small bowl of Ramshorns, trying to breed them, and was only going to put the very biggest snails in the betta tank, and right now thats only one, but i havent put him in the tank, cause hes carrying the eggs on his back, instead of laying them on a leaf or the glass!

And I was going to set up another larger bowl for the shrimp, and then only take the few largest ones into the betta tank. And if they breed in there, the betta can eat the babies to its hearts content, since there should be the adults still there. And My betta is smaller, so i think theyd be too big to munch on. And for Christmas, my "Fishmas", I asked for all fish stuff, so i should be able to get some plants, which Im really excited to have!

And they should be eating the bettas poops too right? Or do I have to get algae wafers? I feed the snails a leaf of greens, spinach or cabbage, or lettuce, and a few flakes of the kois food, cause ive read it helps them breed faster, and they seem to love the crisps! You can tell which ones eat the crisps, cause thier poop is hot pink, not brown..lol


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, I have one ramshorn in my 2.65g tank and he has quite the large bioload. I do one 100% change a week because if I did a 50% I would have poop everywhere. I don't feed mine either. Different experiences/opinions I guess!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

I have six small ramshorns and one big one in one of those so called 'betta bowls', and I set it up about two weeks ago, put in a leaf of lettuce, and the water is still crystal clear today. Thier poop is in the gravel at the bottom, but they all live in a large plastic plant i stuck in the middle, and the big one is carrying babies, so im assuming thier perfectly fine in there!

Ive never had them with fish though, I tried with my small koi, and then they all dissapeared! Damned koi ate em all..lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You'll need to supplement their diet. They need greens and algae, etc, what your feeding the snails is fine for shrimp.

IME snails poop a lot but they don't produce much ammonia from it. But then again all my tanks are cycled or get 100% water changes weekly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I saw you mentioned crystal shrimp earlier (the red and white banded ones). They are lovely, but not a good beginner shrimp as they are very sensitive. Red cherry are still sensitive to nitrates, but very easy regardless.


----------

